# Problem starting needed services

## Painkiller

Hello guys.

I'm configuring my gentoo box to be part of a NT Domain as a member with samba.

I'm configuring winbind, now i restart my machine so winbindd can be started after been added to /etc/conf.d/samba an the sys tell me this

```
Oct 24 16:10:36 Nehemoth rc-scripts: Error starting MIT Kerberos 5 KDC

Oct 24 16:10:36 Nehemoth rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

Oct 24 16:10:36 Nehemoth rc-scripts:         "mit-krb5kadmind" was not started.

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth smbd[7066]: [2005/10/24 16:10:37, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2462) 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth smbd[7066]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "unix chaset" 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth smbd[7066]: [2005/10/24 16:10:37, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3144) 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth smbd[7066]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "unix chaset" 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth nmbd[7074]: [2005/10/24 16:10:37, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2462) 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth nmbd[7074]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "unix chaset" 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth nmbd[7074]: [2005/10/24 16:10:37, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3144) 

Oct 24 16:10:37 Nehemoth nmbd[7074]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "unix chaset" 

Oct 24 16:10:38 Nehemoth rc-scripts: Error: stopping services (see system logs)
```

can somebody tell me what is wrong with kerberos or something that i missing here??

Thanx

----------

## slam_head

Please post the following:

1) The output of 'rc-status'

2) The contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf

3) The output of emerge -pv samba

4) The contents of /etc/conf.d/samba

----------

## Painkiller

rc-status output

```

Runlevel: default

gpm                                                                 [ started ] 

xdm                                                                 [ started ] 

famd                                                                [ started ] 

hald                                                                 [ started ]

mit-krb5kdc                                                     [   off ]

local                                                                 [ started ]

samba                                                              [   off ] 

domainname                                                     [ started ] 

mDNSResponder                                              [ started ] 

net.eth0                                                            [ started ] 

sysklogd                                                            [ started ] 

netmount                                                           [ started ]

mit-krb5kadmind                                                [   off ]

```

=========

smb.conf    The comments are in spanish

============

```

# Global parameters

[global]

  unix chaset = LOCALE

# Nombre del Dominio al que pertenecemos

  workgroup = TRICOM

# Descripcion de Nuestro Cliente (PC)

  server string = Gentoo Box

# Indicamos a Samba que la seguridad de autentificacion la dara un PDC

  security = DOMAIN

  auth methods = winbind

  update encrypted = yes

  obey pam restrictions = yes

# Indicamos a Samba que servidores nos pueden autenticar. Basta con un *

# Si conocemos el nombre de host del PDC, podemos indicarlos, separados

#por comas.

  password server = svrfs01, wtsdata, svrcc04, *

  passdb backend = tdbsam, guest

  passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n

  *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n

  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

  log level = 1

  syslog = 0

  log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

  max log size = 0

  add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m '%u'

  add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd '%g'

  add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -M '%u'

# Indicamos a SAMBA que queremos ser termina, y no PDC

  os level = 0

  preferred master = No

  domain master = No

  dns proxy = No

# Servidores Wins. Primario Y Secundario

wins server = 172.22.64.119, 172.22.0.20

  ldap ssl = no

  panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d

# Usuarios y Grupos creados bajo el Dominio NT. Deben tener un numero de

# identificacion bastante alto para no colisionar con usuarios UNIX

  idmap uid = 10000-20000

  idmap gid = 10000-20000

# Indicamos como nos vamos a referir a DOMINIO/usuario

  winbind separator = +

  winbind enable local accounts = yes

  winbind use default domain = yes

  winbind cache time = 10

  template shell = /bin/bash

# Donde Samba Guardara los archivos de los usuarios

  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

  invalid users = root

  printer admin = root

[homes]

  comment = Home Directories

  create mask = 0700

  directory mask = 0700

  browseable = No

[printers]

  comment = All Printers

  path = /tmp

  create mask = 0700

  printable = yes

  browseable = No

[print$]

  comment = Printer Drivers

  path = /var/lib/samba/printers 
```

===================

Output emerge -pv samba

==========================

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2  -acl +cups -doc -kerberos +ldap -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -winbind -xml +xml2 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

============

/etc/conf.d/samba

=================

```
#add "winbind" to the daemon_list if you also want winbind to start

daemon_list="smbd nmbd winbind"

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Daemons calls: <daemon_name>_<command_option>

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

my_service_name="samba"

my_service_PRE="unset TMP TMPDIR"

my_service_POST=""

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Daemons calls: <daemon_name>_<command_option>

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

smbd_start_options="-D"

smbd_start="start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- ${smbd_start_options}"

smbd_stop="start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/samba/smbd.pid"

smbd_reload="killall -HUP smbd"

nmbd_start_options="-D"

nmbd_start="start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd -- ${nmbd_start_options}"

nmbd_stop="start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/samba/nmbd.pid"

nmbd_reload="killall -HUP nmbd"

winbind_start_options=""

winbind_start="start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/winbindd -- ${winbind_start_options}"

winbind_stop="start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/winbindd"

winbind_reload="killall -HUP winbindd"

```

let gonna see

----------

## slam_head

Here's the sollution to your problems:

```
rc-update del mit-krb5kdc
```

----------

## Painkiller

Still the same error...

Someone can help me here??

Thanx

----------

## Painkiller

Still waiting...

Help please...

----------

## Painkiller

also i got this on /var/log/krb5kdc.log

```
krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

krb5kdc: Cannot find/read stored master key - while fetching master key K/M for realm EXAMPLE.COM

```

----------

## slam_head

Is there a reason you need kerberos installed?  If not I would uninstall it.  You might have to take kerberos out of your use variable in the make.conf if it's in there and re-emerge samba.

----------

## Painkiller

i supposed that i no need it, anyway i just disable the service...

----------

